# Huge Bubble in bathroom drywall



## adamstan (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you guys tell me what this bubble is?

This picture is of the place above my shower head in my bathroom.

Should I get this all fixed right away?

http://picturepush.com/public/4897134


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Water.


----------



## adamstan (Jan 20, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> Water.


Should I pop it?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## adamstan (Jan 20, 2011)

Whatever comes out is going to drain onto my faucet, and I think it's going to be gross asbestos liquid stuff, so I'd rather let it dry up there if that's an option.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's water. Your best bet would be take the drywall out, and see were the leak is coming from. You *really* don't want to leave that alone -- get on it immediately.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...
Get that water bubble drained NOW.
Remove ALL that sheetrock, ceiling and wall, or you'll have mold there soon. 
If you don't already....

Call a knowledgeable plumber. 
Somethings leaking bigtime!!!

Faron


----------



## NewEnglandYank (Jan 13, 2011)

adamstan said:


> Should I pop it?


Pop it now and take care of the problem. If you don't it will get worse and ruin the entire ceiling/wall. Gets more expensive the longer you wait. You really shouldn't have let it get that bad. First sign of a bubble means a water leak.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Also, provide detail if you live in a single home or apartment complex. If there is another bathroom above this one? Is it a top floor with a lot of snow on roof? Recent heavy rain?

If it's from your shower, don't use it until repair is made. OK to pop bubble.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have a water leak above that room you need to have repaired.
Ron


----------



## adamstan (Jan 20, 2011)

diyorpay said:


> Also, provide detail if you live in a single home or apartment complex. If there is another bathroom above this one? Is it a top floor with a lot of snow on roof? Recent heavy rain?
> 
> If it's from your shower, don't use it until repair is made. OK to pop bubble.



I live in an apartment building. So you guys think it's because of the guy above me? I will have to get my landlord in here to get this all ripped out.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I had a similar situation when my wife and I were in our first apartment. The people above us had a leak from their shower drain, and it all pooled above the floor in the 2nd bedroom. After calling the landlord and them not knowing what it was from - since the bathroom was not directly above us, but was running - they thought it was from an ice jam. A small brown spot in the ceiling turned into a larger brown spot, that turned into the start of a small bubble. Calls to the landlord didn't do much, and 2 days later the ceiling from that bedroom was on the floor. Luckily we had cleared everything out of there before it happened.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Upstairs situation could range from: unattended kids taking showers and not closing shower curtain correctly (easy fix), little kids splashing in tub (easy fix), loose tile that just need grout or sealant (easy fix), bad leaky plumbing (no so easy). 

Unless you are very friendly with neighbor, let landlord take first shot at getting a solution.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

I vote for you to pop it. Please upload video if possible


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

adamstan said:


> I live in an apartment building. So you guys think it's because of the guy above me? I will have to get my landlord in here to get this all ripped out.


It's in your landlord's benefit to have it fixed now. Me, I wouldn't mess with it until you contacted them. The longer your landlord waits, the more sheetrock will get damaged($$$$). Not to mention mold.
The apartments where I work have bathrooms stacked over each other. The tenant above you may not know he/she has a leak if its a bad toilet wax ring or a leak behind the shower wall.
Print that picture and take it to the landlord.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

If it's in a rented apartment I wouldn't touch it .... call your landlord and let them know ASAP. I wouldn't mess wit hit - this is the land of opporSUEnisy afterall.


----------

